# "He is a gangsta dog" O.o



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So I was walking Molly & Tanner recently and we were walking by this one house where some young people were outside. One the girls stopped us, and asked "What kind of dog is he?" pointing at Tanner. I told her "He is a German Shepherd."

She was like "They come in all black?" I said "Yes they do." Then she she said "Thats so awesome." then came one of the silliest comments I have ever heard: "He is "G" because he is black" I knew what she was saying. When she said he is "G" it means, he is a gangsta or ghetto.

Well anyways, so Tanner so a gangsta dog so watch out, don't come up starting stuff up in his hood.lol.

So far Tanner is a Wolf dog, Wolf, and now a Gangsta.

Anyone else get silly comments or compliments like this?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

that is so funny! ROFL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you saying "she was like" and "well anyways" is silly. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> She was like "They come in all black?"
> 
> Well anyways, so Tanner so a gangsta dog so watch out, don't come up starting stuff up in his hood.
> 
> Anyone else get silly comments or compliments like this?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> you saying "she was like" and "well anyways" is silly.


Thats what she did..... and her saying my dog calling my dog gangsta is silly, I don't if you are trying to be rude or not, but that was kind of rude.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i thought it was kinda rude too..


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure doggiedad is the resident troll here

Never had chrono called that, although some gangsterlike people smoking weed outside of a 7/11 were really interested in everything about him. Hopefully black german shepherds won't be the new tough dog to own.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure doggiedad is the resident troll here
> 
> Never had chrono called that, although some gangsterlike people smoking weed outside of a 7/11 were really interested in everything about him. Hopefully black german shepherds won't be the new tough dog to own.


WOW; I thought I was the only one who's heart sank once the wrong crowd in the neighborhood started asking questions on where to buy a GSD and how aggressive they'd make theirs; and how "vicious" she looked... I prayed the same thing.... Smh


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure doggiedad is the resident troll here
> 
> Never had chrono called that, although some gangsterlike people smoking weed outside of a 7/11 were really interested in everything about him. Hopefully black german shepherds won't be the new tough dog to own.


oh.lol.

No it will not be good if they become to new tough dog.Yikes!!


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

lol I might name my next GSD gangsta!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> oh.lol.
> 
> No it will not be good if they become to new tough dog.Yikes!!


No it won't, look what happened to pitbulls.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a lot of kids at the school here use "gangsta" to mean something is cool.


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

ah good ol' Lakewood, CA...I grew up in Long Beach so that kind of comment is not too hard for me to believe


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

HandsomeSamson said:


> ah good ol' Lakewood, CA...I grew up in Long Beach so that kind of comment is not too hard for me to believe


You are one of the few people that know where Lakewood is.lol

Yea the girl meant Tanner was cool because he was black.lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said it, i think it was silly.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Thats what she did..... and her saying my dog calling my dog gangsta is silly, I don't if you are trying to be rude or not, but that was kind of rude.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, if you think differently that makes you a troll,
oh well. actually you're not sure about anything when it concerns
me.



Syaoransbear said:


> don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure doggiedad is the resident troll here
> 
> Never had chrono called that, although some gangsterlike people smoking weed outside of a 7/11 were really interested in everything about him. Hopefully black german shepherds won't be the new tough dog to own.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You are one of the few people that know where Lakewood is.lol


I was born in Lakewood. I still have a lot of family that lives there and I visit a lot also. They have a nice mall. I even went to Mayfair for a little while not too long ago. I live on the edge of LA County now, the desert. I like it.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure doggiedad is the resident troll here
> 
> Never had chrono called that, although *some gangsterlike people smoking weed outside of a 7/11 were really interested in everything about him.* Hopefully black german shepherds won't be the new tough dog to own.


They probably wanted to make sure he wasn't a police dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

eyezik said:


> I was born in Lakewood. I still have a lot of family that lives there and I visit a lot also. They have a nice mall. I even went to Mayfair for a little while not too long ago. I live on the edge of LA County now, the desert. I like it.


I graduated form Mayfair last year.

And Doggiedad, the way you sounded was rude.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I grew up in Lakewood, too. I went to Paramount HS. I lived just north of the split between Paramount and Lakewood HS.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew some people who went to Paramount.lol. They graduated the same year as me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Talk about being black and white, GSDs are either K9s or Gangstas. I never quiet thought of thi that way. 

Actually, the idea of something being "Gangsta" is cool is sad. 

Coming from someone who has The Godfather in one of her top ten movies of all time, that is something. 

I have heard of people calling them Nazi dogs. And several of mine have been accused of being police dogs. But the silliest thing I ever had to endure was the 400+ pound guy yelling at me from across the parking lot, asking if my dog bites and telling me to keep him away from him -- Rushie was only four months old.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

One time I was waiting outside my brother's elementary school for him with Molly. I was just sitting there with Molly, she was behaving very well, then I noticed that people(students and parents) would see her and walk across the street watching her as if she will attack and then come back across the street. I heard of the kids say police dog. Also, one of the weird thing was most of the people who were avoiding us by crossing the street was that most of them were hispanics or black people. It was the weirdest thing.

Some kids(of any race) also stopped to and asked to pet her. I just thought it was strange when it was mostly a certain race of people avoided her. Molly was around 6 months when this happened.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you say whatever you want anyway you want.
if you're questioned or a finger is pointed at you
it's rude.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I graduated form Mayfair last year.
> 
> And Doggiedad, the way you sounded was rude.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

The point is your first post had no baring on the post whatsoever. It came across more as you were trying to start something and pick a fight over..what? The use of words? If something bugs you, move on. Its not a hard concept....for most people.

When I lived in the USVI, black dogs = evil. Anytime someone saw my Baily they would flip out. I had a group of girls run across the road screaming once when they saw her. In my yard, on a leash, by me. Its crazy. I had one person ask me once if she had a demon inside of her, if she was possessed. Pfff. People come up with some crazy stuff.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh good lord the last thing we need is thug wannabees wanting use shepherds so it shows how "tough" they are!. Another breed is already being used for that!. lol These thug rejects need to quit hiding behinde dogs! ugh! 

I had a little laugh though reading your post, people are just silly


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> The point is your first post had no baring on the post whatsoever. It came across more as you were trying to start something and pick a fight over..what? The use of words? If something bugs you, move on. Its not a hard concept....for most people.
> 
> When I lived in the USVI, black dogs = evil. Anytime someone saw my Baily they would flip out. I had a group of girls run across the road screaming once when they saw her. In my yard, on a leash, by me. Its crazy. I had one person ask me once if she had a demon inside of her, if she was possessed. Pfff. People come up with some crazy stuff.


At my shelter they don't let people adopt out black cats on Halloween. I don't know if its the same for black dogs.

I know they shouldn't hide behind dogs, I sometimes wonder what they would do if they didn't have dogs to make them look tough. NOt ojnly that fact, but they wear their pants pretty low too. I really don't like seeing there undies or rear end.lol

Doggiedad, just like GSDolch. said, your first post had nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

ROFL kids these days are so funny


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it did you and the OP didn't understand it. 

how was living in
the USVI? 

how did your dog do in the constant heat?



GSDolch said:


> The point is your first post had no baring on the post whatsoever.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

"Gangsta" just means cool... It's the word now... Just like "Fat" "Sick" "Gnarly" ect. ect. lol words that don't mean cool being used to say 'cool'.

But yeah... People say all kinds of funny things... A very common question I get is "Is that a K9?" And I reply "All dogs are canines." LOL Even had someone ask me if J was a 'pit bull'... Yeah, a fluffy one with donkey ears... Wolf is common...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> it did you and the OP didn't understand it.


Could you elaborate? Because I, too, don't understand what you were trying to say, other than the way to OP speaks is silly.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> At my shelter they don't let people adopt out black cats on Halloween. I don't know if its the same for black dogs.


I'm sure it is the same for black dogs and black animals. On halloween I either lock my dogs in my house or take them trick or treating with me just because they are mostly black I don't want people messing with them and come home to dead dogs


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

you should get him a red bandanna and say he's a blood.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Some shelters do not adopt out black cats near halloween because of superstitions, and the whole black cats and halloween thing... There are many reasons, but I won't elaborate, read here:
Black Cat Month - the Perils of Halloween


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah most places wont sell or adopt out a black cat specifically but black animals in general. The most common reason I know of is because of certain peoples "rituals" and not wanting the cat (or animal) to be adopted out to someone whos just going to kill it basically.

The red bandana comment was too funny lol.

Also, I hate that the "tough" dogs are always wanted by the wanna be "gangstas" We had a black lab and a B&T GSD and had people in "the hood" stop us and ask us all the time if they were mean and when we were gonna breed them and they were so beautiful and they had a female etc.. but generally they wanted either dog and lord only knows what kind of female they had (as in what breed). Not that I would ever breed even with a top line dog but really why on earth would someone ever just breed to someone who walked up to you on the street asking if your dogs were mean and that you had a female dog dear lord this stuff scares me.

Let alone they asked me while my boys were acting like complete fools because they did not like this guy approaching the yard at all.

I've gotten all sorts of stupid comments on my dogs so don't feel alone in it scares me what breeds some people think dogs are and they are allowed to own dogs and reproduce both dogs and other humans with their intelligence "rolleyes"


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

APBTLove said:


> Some shelters do not adopt out black cats near halloween because of superstitions, and the whole black cats and halloween thing... There are many reasons, but I won't elaborate, read here:
> Black Cat Month - the Perils of Halloween


As a Witch, I find that site kinda funny, and informational. Informational as far as keeping our cats put up and that sorta thing.

Funny in the way they talk about black cats, heh.

Most people who get a cat around Samhain, are, like they said, probably looking for a prop, which isnt good and for that alone I dont think black animals should be adopted out.



> Ritual sacrifice still exists. Talk to almost any police officer in a rural area about it and you may hear a story or two about cattle found, completely drained of blood, often with vital organs missing. These stories crop up in newspapers once in awhile, and while some may be dismissed as "urban legends," the possibility exists that some are true.


Not in the way people think it happens. In Paganism in general, including Satanism, randomly sacrificing animals has died out. Aside from perhaps Pagan farmers who are gonna kill the animals anyways which I see no problem with. If the chickens gonna die might as well offer it up to Hecate or whatever. Other than Santeria and I think Voodoo, they are the only two that still do animal sacrificing, and its not specific to one animal or time of the year.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well this is the only Gangsta comment i got on him.lol.

omg a read bandanna?ROFL.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Hey! He could be a thug for halloween, hehe


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Hey! He could be a thug for halloween, hehe


yep and get him one of those LA Dodger hats.lol


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> yep and get him one of those LA Dodger hats.lol


Some people actually like the Dodgers. Dodger hats aren't for thugs only. 

You come off as a very uncultured person for living in Southern California, especially since you just got out of high school. Anyone who has experienced or spent a small amount of time with "young people" that live in Southern California knows that gangsta is just a word for cool. 

Who cares if the people who were crossing the street to avoid your dog were Hispanic or African American. I fail to understand why that piece of information was vital to get your point across.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> yep and get him one of those LA Dodger hats.lol


you can get him boxers and put pants with a hole for his tail and sag them so you can see his boxers and put a while wife beater on him lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had people call Bianca a wolf dog, a wolf, and a police dog.
The most irritating comment is "Don't pet that dog, it's wearing a muzzle!" 
Of course half the time Bianca's mouth is open panting when they say that. I even put cutesy ribbon on Bianca's Halti but I still get the same reactions (a muzzle with hearts across it?)


No, it's not a muzzle. Does this look like a muzzle to you?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

eyezik said:


> *Some people actually like the Dodgers. Dodger hats aren't for thugs only. *
> 
> *You come off as a very uncultured person for living in Southern California, especially since you just got out of high school. Anyone who has experienced or spent a small amount of time with "young people" that live in Southern California knows that gangsta is just a word for cool. *
> 
> *Who cares if the people who were crossing the street to avoid your dog were Hispanic or African American. I fail to understand why that piece of information was vital to get your point across.*


Dude, I was kidding! I know people like the dodgers, my 100 year old great grandma is a Dodger fan and is not a thug!I have been to many Dodger games but I am not a Dodger fan.I am not uncultured, and just getting out of high school has nothing to do with it. I know Gangsta is just a cool word. I am very very aware of that. I just thought it was funnythat that person called my dog, a gangsta. 

Also I was just pointing that out, that when I am walking my dogs, either of them, most of the people who do try to avoid them are mexican or black. I don't care if they were black or hispanic, I just noticed majority of them were hispanic or black.

I am not trying to be racist at all. 3 of my best friends are mexican, and another is black. I started this thread because I thought this comment I got on my dog was funny, and everyone gets funny comments allt he time. But yo fail to see that, and are judging me because I am young, you are stereotyping me. I jsut said Dodger hat because alot of people have seen dress like "thugs" and just happen to wear Dodger hats.


I also find your post very rude and insulting.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> you can get him boxers and put pants with a hole for his tail and sag them so you can see his boxers and put a while wife beater on him lol


lol. He might rip them off though.lol.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Dude, I was kidding! I know people like the dodgers, my 100 year old great grandma is a Dodger fan and is not a thug!I have been to many Dodger games but I am not a Dodger fan.I am not uncultured, and just getting out of high school has nothing to do with it. I know Gangsta is just a cool word. I am very very aware of that. I just thought it was funnythat that person called my dog, a gangsta.
> 
> Also I was just pointing that out, that when I am walking my dogs, either of them, most of the people who do try to avoid them are mexican or black. I don't care if they were black or hispanic, I just noticed majority of them were hispanic or black.
> 
> ...



I don't care about your Grandma or your best friends, thats all completely irrelevant. *removed by moderator*

I probably shouldn't have posted my last reply to begin with, but sometimes a few beers at the computer desk cause me to be argumentative. From here on out, I shall hold my tongue. No one likes a troll.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I've had people call Bianca a wolf dog, a wolf, and a police dog.
> The most irritating comment is "Don't pet that dog, it's wearing a muzzle!"
> Of course half the time Bianca's mouth is open panting when they say that. I even put cutesy ribbon on Bianca's Halti but I still get the same reactions (a muzzle with hearts across it?)
> 
> ...


HAH, we get the same thing too! Tex (husky) wears a gentle leader because he pulls too much with a regular leash.. People say that all the time and Im like, really? If this was a muzzle, then WHY IS HIS MOUTH WIDE OPEN?! geez..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> lol. He might rip them off though.lol.


lol but it would be a great halloween costume even if it stayed on for 5 seconds lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

eyezik said:


> I don't care about your Grandma or your best friends, thats all completely irrelevant. *removed by moderator*
> 
> I probably shouldn't have posted my last reply to begin with, but sometimes a few beers at the computer desk cause me to be argumentative. From here on out, I shall hold my tongue. No one likes a troll.



You, need thicker skin IMO. Just because someone brings up someones race of color does not mean they are racist.

ALL of the people who ran away from my Baily were black. All of them, every single one of them. The reference? 90% of the population were black. The people who didnt shy away were any other color black. Even the police officers didnt like her. They had a black k9 too! Guess what..the handler was hispanic.

The point is, it can explain the area in where one lives, what they come into contact to every day and how it applies to them.

if you live in a place that is populated by a certain culture, or race, or nationality and that is what you come into contact with every day and you mention it, it does not make one racist. I think you may have just as much to learn.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had my neice(hispanic/white) and her boyfriend(black/hispanic?) over for a party and he commented on Karlo(sable) and was fearful of him. They both live in the inner-city where the Hispanic population is heavy. "Leon" said Karlo looked like a police dog and to keep him the F away from him...some people have had run-ins with police K9's regardless of the dogs coloring, don't want to be up close and personal with them-especially if they may have some contraband on their person.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I had my neice(hispanic/white) and her boyfriend(black/hispanic?) over for a party and he commented on Karlo(sable) and was fearful of him. They both live in the inner-city where the Hispanic population is heavy. "Leon" said Karlo looked like a police dog and to keep him the F away from him...some people have had run-ins with police K9's regardless of the dogs coloring, don't want to be up close and personal with them-especially if they may have some contraband on their person.


Race has nothing to do with being a jerk! they come in all races. This "Leon" sounds like one if he is talking like that .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I never said Leon was a jerk, in fact he is a pretty nice guy. Because of the area he lives in, he sees the breed as law enforcement, and is intimidated by them, probably from seeing them in action. After a few minutes he saw how fun Karlo was and tossed the frisbee to him. It was his first impression and if I was walking down the city street with Karlo, I bet there would be those that crossed the street when they see him coming.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

eyezik said:


> I don't care about your Grandma or your best friends, thats all completely irrelevant. *removed by moderator*
> 
> I probably shouldn't have posted my last reply to begin with, but sometimes a few beers at the computer desk cause me to be argumentative. From here on out, I shall hold my tongue. No one likes a troll.


Excuse me? You are making no sense. You are the one who said since because I am young I am uncultured. I am not showing any ignorance, its not a ridiculous post and no I am not being racist. It just so happens where I live that alot of mexicans and blacks do not like GSDs. It just so happened that they were the race of people that avoided my dog.

My ignorance insults you?What ignorance?You are the one who came on this thread and started insulting me.I am not a troll either.And maybe you should stay away from alcohol period.

And you were the one who said that "People like the Dodgers that are not thugs." I was just pointing out that I do know that, and that my great grandma who has been a Dodger fan her whole 100 years of life, and she is not a thug. I have mexican friends who were a little iffy around my dogs. I am not racist nor am I being ignorant. I made this thread for fun and because I thought the person's comment was weird and funny. I also pointed out that the most of the people who did not like my dogs or who avoid them are black and hispanics.

Once again your post is rude and insulting.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I've had people call Bianca a wolf dog, a wolf, and a police dog.
> The most irritating comment is "Don't pet that dog, it's wearing a muzzle!"
> Of course half the time Bianca's mouth is open panting when they say that. I even put cutesy ribbon on Bianca's Halti but I still get the same reactions (a muzzle with hearts across it?)
> 
> ...


You can bedazzel it?lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I never said Leon was a jerk, in fact he is a pretty nice guy. Because of the area he lives in, he sees the breed as law enforcement, and is intimidated by them, probably from seeing them in action. After a few minutes he saw how fun Karlo was and tossed the frisbee to him. It was his first impression and if I was walking down the city street with Karlo, I bet there would be those that crossed the street when they see him coming.


You didn't say it, I did due to what you said his reaction was and the way he expressed it. That has nothing at all to do with his race or where he happens to live. Niether does where he lives have anything to do with his reaction to dogs - i grew up in the inner city (read inner city projects) and still loved dogs as a youngster. And yes i also saw a number of "police dogs" in action.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ok, you love dogs, he is afraid of them...so that makes him a jerk. I get it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Ok, you love dogs, he is afraid of them...so that makes him a jerk. I get it.


Sorry if you were offended, onyxgirl! 

If you don't mind someone talking to you like you said he did to you, then I certainly shouldn't tell you that I think that he is a jerk for saying what he said to you about your own dog. My apologies! 

And the end of the subject!


BTW, I didn't think he is a jerk because he is afraid of a GSD. I thought it, as I said above, just because of the language that you indicated that he used.

Anyone can be afraid of a GSD - nothing wrong with that certainly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He didn't use the whole F word, just the letter if it makes a difference,  ok now end of that...
carry on jessiewessie.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> He didn't use the whole F word, just the letter if it makes a difference,  ok now end of that...
> carry on jessiewessie.


one of those he said she said moments.lol.

I should give Tanner a chain too.....wait no...that might hurt him.lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You can bedazzel it?lol


Heh I actually thought of doing just that! I was looking over some of those little gems/rhinestones you can buy to decorate cell phones and things. 
I decided it wouldn't work-- if Bianca tried to scratch her nose with her paw they'd probably fall off.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Jessiewessie; have you ever been beaten or racailly profiled by the police? Have you ever had a police K9 take you down? If you had it wouldnt be funny... Your insinuating the Mexican and black kids in your neighborhood have had negative contact with a police K9... Or at least that's what it sounds like. When one has been racially profiled one tends to get defensive. You could have told your story and left the ethnicity part out...

Im Mexican and all my life Ive been called a ******, *******, Paco, Pancho...To add insult to injury Ive been beaten by the police Ive had police use their K9's to intimidate me whenever they would pull me over..If you grew up in Downey witch has a large Mexican community and you have Mexican friends; why or how would that comment be funny? I found your comment personally offensive and rude... 

This is a GSD forum, I dont think there is any room for racial comments... Right now all us Mexicans are feelin extra sensitive with the whole AZ law beef...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Heh I actually thought of doing just that! I was looking over some of those little gems/rhinestones you can buy to decorate cell phones and things.
> I decided it wouldn't work-- if Bianca tried to scratch her nose with her paw they'd probably fall off.


awww.lol. get a sparkly one!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ludogg said:


> have you ever been beaten or racailly profiled by the police? Have you ever had a police K9 take you down? If you had it wouldnt be funny... Your insinuating the Mexican and black kids in your neighborhood have had negative contact with a police K9... Or at least that's what it sounds like. When one has been racially profiled one tends to get defensive.
> 
> To add insult to injury Ive been beaten by the police Ive had police use their K9's to intimidate me whenever they would pull me over..


This is the exact reason "Leon" felt the way he did when he saw my dog, I'm sure the police aren't walking around handing out lolipops in his neighborhood. I know he hasn't been personally assaulted by a cop/K9 but sure has seen it happen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ludogg, I live in a small town that is predominately white. But it is a small town. Mostly people know you or they know a family member or relation.

One place there is turnover is ministers. So the pastor of our church was this dude who was all into every type of protest and civil rights. Which is kool, that his thing ok. 

One day from the pulpit he tells about a black young man, a friend of his daughters who was walking along in our town after midnight and got stopped by the police. Seems there were some burglaries in the area. This minister was all bent out of shape.

I talked to him about it after the fact, alone in his office. I asked him why was that racial profiling? He said because they stopped him just because he was black. 

I told him that I must be black then, because if I had a nickel for every time I was stopped and talked to by the police after midnight, I'd have several dollars in the bank. 

BTW, I have never been arrested for anything, never caused any problems in town, and I have been "stopped and talked to" from 15 to 40 something. That is how it is around here. 

But if the talked to person is black or mexican, it is racial profiling? I think that cops DO get information when they pull someone over and talk to them. Otherwise they would not do it. So in order to make minorities feel less put upon, we handcuff our police. I do not like that. If police are beating people up, then yes, try them and fire them and put them in prison. But if police are just talking to you, then it shouldn't be racial profiling.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ludogg said:


> Hey Jessiewessie; have you ever been beaten or racailly profiled by the police? Have you ever had a police K9 take you down? If you had it wouldnt be funny... Your insinuating the Mexican and black kids in your neighborhood have had negative contact with a police K9... Or at least that's what it sounds like. When one has been racially profiled one tends to get defensive. You could have told your story and left the ethnicity part out...
> 
> Im Mexican and all my life Ive been called a ******, *******, Paco, Pancho...To add insult to injury Ive been beaten by the police Ive had police use their K9's to intimidate me whenever they would pull me over..If you grew up in Downey witch has a large Mexican community and you have Mexican friends; why or how would that comment be funny? I found your comment personally offensive and rude...
> 
> This is a GSD forum, I dont think there is any room for racial comments... Right now all us Mexicans are feelin extra sensitive with the whole AZ law beef...


You shoudn't feel that way - I thought the AZ law was for *all* illegal aliens and the companies that employed them.

You are absolutely correct in that this is a dog forum and we should all restrict ourselves to dog stuff. After all it seems that we can have enough arguements just about dogs!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> .........I talked to him about it after the fact, alone in his office. I asked him why was that racial profiling? He said because they stopped him just because he was black. ................
> But if the talked to person is black or mexican, it is racial profiling? I think that cops DO get information when they pull someone over and talk to them. Otherwise they would not do it. ................


Very true!

If you were walking alone down a deserted street late at night in a bad section of town and you saw 3 young men coming toward you laughing loudly and generally being a little wild, would you be worried that maybe they might do something to you?

How about if they were three old women - would you be just as worried?

Is that profiling?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ludogg said:


> Hey Jessiewessie; have you ever been beaten or racailly profiled by the police? Have you ever had a police K9 take you down? If you had it wouldnt be funny... Your insinuating the Mexican and black kids in your neighborhood have had negative contact with a police K9... Or at least that's what it sounds like. When one has been racially profiled one tends to get defensive. You could have told your story and left the ethnicity part out...
> 
> Im Mexican and all my life Ive been called a ******, *******, Paco, Pancho...To add insult to injury Ive been beaten by the police Ive had police use their K9's to intimidate me whenever they would pull me over..If you grew up in Downey witch has a large Mexican community and you have Mexican friends; why or how would that comment be funny? I found your comment personally offensive and rude...
> 
> This is a GSD forum, I dont think there is any room for racial comments... Right now all us Mexicans are feelin extra sensitive with the whole AZ law beef...


I am sorry but I do not believe I am racially profiling. I don't think I even said what race the person who made the comment was. Yes, I have friends who are mexican, but they thought this was funny. I have been stopped by cops, and I am white. I grew up, went to elementary school, middle school, high school, and now college with people of any race. My best friend's brother is the full mexican that people would call a "thug" and such, and he heard me telling my friend this and he thought it was funny.

Like I said before, I just happened to notice the type of people who were deed avoiding my dog were hispanics and black people. I know this is a GSD forum, and I don't think I was bashing any race, you and the other user brought up the fact that I am being racist and racially profiling.

I have met people who have been called what you have been called and some laughed it off or just didn't care. Some were offened but they didn't hold that against the person. I was playing softball with a hispanic girl and she got into a fight with someone who was making racial slurs and comments towards her and her dad. But they were the better person and didn't let it bring them down or anything. I know people who have been beaten and harrassed by police. I have told them I had a GSD, they asked if my dad was a cop, I said no, we just like GSDs, and that gave them some breathing room. I told them, I would never let my dog attack anyone.

In no way do I find my thread racist, nor was I racially profiling, I was just making an observation, which is that most people who saw my dog and avoided were hispanic and black. Are people of other races afraid of my dog?Yes. 

I don't remember seeing anywhere on this thread where I intended to insult or bash anyone of any race.I am not racist, I respect people of races, I have grown up with people of all races, went to school with people of different races. Some of my closest friends are of a different race. If someone is afraid of GSDs, no matter what race, I try to change their mind by letting them meet my dogs and know that GSDs are not bad dogs or scary.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Just because someone mentions race, does not mean they are racist. As I said, based on where someone lives, it can be a thing, or it could not be a thing.

If I say that its mainly Mexicans that dont like my dog, guess what? Thats not racist, regardless of if people want to think it is. I could go further to say that its Mexican Women who avoid my dog more than Mexican men. Am I being sexist now to? 

I know my area better than someone else does, unless you live here, you dont really know the ratio of the people I come across and who acts what way with my dog.

It would be different if I said every Mexican. I cant include every one cause I dont live in every area heh.

People profile every day, everyone does it to some extent. The key is to realize where the line is, and its different for everyone. But people need to realize that its not all about them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, and I have had the cops _called on me_ 4 times.

I am sorry if you think if I was in any way trying to be racist or racial profiling, but I wasn't and don't intend to. I was making an observation, and just thought the comment the girl about my dog being gangsta was funny. I have told this to many people, hispanic or not and they thought the comment was funny. When I told them about the observation I made while waiting for my brother, they also thought it was interesting. 

Was I mad at the people for being afarid of my dog?No. Because there are many reasons they could be afraid of GSDs. They could be afraid of all dogs, afraid of big dogs. It could be from a bad expierence from a K9 officer or it could be from a bad expierence with a dog in general. I don't know, and I didn't ask. Did I force them to pet my dog?No. I didn't see anything wrong with them avoiding my dog, because it be anything that made them avoid my dog. I jsut happened to notice that most of them were of certain races doing this. But once again, it could be a number of things that made them want to avoid my dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> Can't we all just get along?


great choice of words


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> great choice of words


thanks


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> thanks


I didn't expect the thread to be like this at all.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I didn't expect the thread to be like this at all.


it's ok no one did. Some people just have a harder time being nice there are ways to say the things that were said a lot nicer. Or they should ignore and move on instead of making a huge deal out of something that really didn't need to be a big deal.  if you want to talk you can contact me on my aim


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> it's ok no one did. Some people just have a harder time being nice there are ways to say the things that were said a lot nicer. Or they should ignore and move on instead of making a huge deal out of something that really didn't need to be a big deal.  if you want to talk you can contact me on my aim


Thanks. Molly is kissing me.lol.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Thanks. Molly is kissing me.lol.


awww she's trying to make you feel better. My Molly is sleeping on the floor lol.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

totally off topic but we just had an earthquake and i freaked out. it was jsut a little one but still. i had to make sure i wasn't crazy and i went upstairs and my windchime and my hanging lights were still moving as were my blinds  that scared the sh*t out of me


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> totally off topic but we just had an earthquake and i freaked out. it was jsut a little one but still. i had to make sure i wasn't crazy and i went upstairs and my windchime and my hanging lights were still moving as were my blinds  that scared the sh*t out of me


My brother asked if I felt it, but I didn't. lol.

I am listening to an Angel game and they said they felt it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh good i wasn't crazy we did have an earthquake the news said so phew


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My brother asked if I felt it, but I didn't. lol.
> 
> I am listening to an Angel game and they said they felt it.


i was sitting on my couch and my couch started moving and i kinda sat there going did my couch just move? then i felt the couch move more adn i freaked out and threw myself on the floor next to my couch lol. then i ran upstairs and tried to wake my mom who sleeps like the dead when she's sick so i ran in to my room and my windchime was still moving and Dodger's eyes were huge but he didn't freak out or anything. he was just staring at me with huge eyes


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

omg chopper just farted and i heard it EWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You are talking up a storm.lol. They are still talking about the quake on the news.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, we have been asked "is that a German Shepherd or a German Police Dog?", "is that a wolf", one little girl said to her mom "look at that pitt bull" as we passed. And one asked "is that a canine?" meaning did I work for the police.

Hey, maybe Lizzie is the reason we are one of the only houses in our neighborhood that hasn't had a break in or stuff being stolen out of a car.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Jess, I commented on your post earlier; just wanted to say no hard feelings, I know your not racist; you mentioned you had Mexican and black friends.. Even though Ive had some negative experiences I don't hold a grudge against white people.. I have many white friends.. I love this country and the opportunities it has given me and my family... I would choose living here over Mexico in a heartbeat...Even though I was born in Mexico I consider myself American..I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ludogg said:


> Hey Jess, I commented on your post earlier; just wanted to say no hard feelings, I know your not racist; you mentioned you had Mexican and black friends.. Even though Ive had some negative experiences I don't hold a grudge against white people.. I have many white friends.. I love this country and the opportunities it has given me and my family... I would choose living here over Mexico in a heartbeat...Even though I was born in Mexico I consider myself American..I enjoy reading your posts.


Umm...ok...I don't remember you saying that you hated white people or anything. But you did say that my posts were offensive and rude. So I am a little confused on that part. Glad you have no hard feelings.

:thinking::shrug:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dianefbarfield said:


> Well, we have been asked "is that a German Shepherd or a German Police Dog?", "is that a wolf", one little girl said to her mom "look at that pitt bull" as we passed. And one asked "is that a canine?" meaning did I work for the police.
> 
> Hey, maybe Lizzie is the reason we are one of the only houses in our neighborhood that hasn't had a break in or stuff being stolen out of a car.


Except for the pitbull people assumed the same things about my sable monsters. Some even think that they are war vets because they look _just_ like those military working dogs and the nose of Zenzy and the ear of Yukon makes them think that they could have been in war and returned as war heroes. It gets even worse when I put on their K9-harness and walk by the parking lot. Zenzy loves to sniff on cars and sometimes she gets stuck with one car and just sniffs it out. The faces people make when a German Shepherd walks around a car and sniffs at the door, the trunk and underneath the car is *PRICELESS*! :rofl:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Except for the pitbull people assumed the same things about my sable monsters. Some even think that they are war vets because they look _just_ like those military working dogs and the nose of Zenzy and the ear of Yukon makes them think that they could have been in war and returned as war heroes. It gets even worse when I put on their K9-harness and walk by the parking lot. Zenzy loves to sniff on cars and sometimes she gets stuck with one car and just sniffs it out. The faces people make when a German Shepherd walks around a car and sniffs at the door, the trunk and underneath the car is *PRICELESS*! :rofl:


Tanner always sniffs people when they come in the door!Its like he is checking them for something!lol.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

hey jessie

you get easily confused huh? lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ludogg said:


> hey jessie
> 
> you get easily confused huh? lol


You first said that you thought my posts were offensive and rude, now they are not? Thats confusing.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You are talking up a storm.lol. They are still talking about the quake on the news.


i was really bored last night lol I'll shut up now I promise


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

selzer said:


> I told him that I must be black then, because if I had a nickel for every time I was stopped and talked to by the police after midnight, I'd have several dollars in the bank.
> 
> BTW, I have never been arrested for anything, never caused any problems in town, and I have been "stopped and talked to" from 15 to 40 something. That is how it is around here.


The only times I've been stopped by the police was when they stopped to compliment my dog(s), or the one cop who called me over to his car after I'd been working on recalls and stays in the park (off leash) with my Golden. I thought he was going to say something about leash laws but instead he commented on how well-trained my dog was and said "Can you train my dog?"  Oh, there was also the time my brother and I were walking through a park underpass and a police car drove up behind us and asked if we'd seen a homeless guy with a Golden Retriever in the area. :thinking:
It seems like in my area if you are walking a dog the police assume you are harmless and leave you alone. Even when I was a young teenager and my friend and I used to walk her big dog at night, the police would just drive by and wave hello at us (even if it was after curfew.) 95% of the time if I am walking outside I have a dog with me.
I always say that you could be dragging a body-sized bag around the sidewalks and as long as you had a dog with you no one would look twice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> It seems like in my area if you are walking a dog the police assume you are harmless and leave you alone. Even when I was a young teenager and my friend and I used to walk her big dog at night, the police would just drive by and wave hello at us (even if it was after curfew.) I always say that you could be dragging a body-sized bag around the sidewalks and as long as you had a dog with you no one would look twice.


I'm sure it depends on the breed and the human walking it. Bullies/Rotties/Dobe's(even GSDs) and people who aren't white aren't going to be portrayed as "harmless" unfortunately. Racial profiling is all to common.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, the dog gives you a certain amount of legitimacy. If you are out at 2:00 in the morning, because you cannot sleep, or just got off work and are taking a walk to unwind, or just getting some exercise, the cops eye you with suspicion. 

If you are out at 2:00 in the morning with a dog, then the dog had to potty, you work your dogs at night because it is too hot in the day time, etc. 

For some reason, the answer, "going for a walk" is not as believable as "walking the dog." Don't know the answer. 

I have been stopped more times than I care to remember. I am a cyclist, and have been stopped in neighboring cities/villages with police departments because I am 1. female. 2. out after dark. and 3. on a bicycle -- Really dangerous. 

One time they stopped me and asked me where I was from and all my info and then had the sherriff's department CALL MY DAD!!! At that point I was LIVID. I had offered my driver's license and told my age, and all. 

The sherriff woke my father at 4:00AM and asked him where I was. He said he did not know but I was probably out with my bike somewhere. They asked HIM how old I was and he told them and they appologized. Should I feel all put upon for being gender-profiled???

Another time when I was 30 something, a youngster with a badge stopped me for riding my bicycle in town. He asked me what I was doing. I looked at the bike and said, riding my bike. He thought about it for a long while, and then he said, "Ok then, well I like to give people a break" and pulled off. A break???? A break for what??? for riding a bicycle after midnight??? I must admit he really had me dumbfounded that day. I wasn't speeding and I wasn't breaking any traffic rules either. Unreal. Not sure what kind of profiling that was, maybe two-wheel profiling. 

Speaking of that, one day I was babysitting a group of kids in a house were they had a police radio. There was some type of motorcycle doing at one of the local pubs. The cops were running the plates on all the motorcycles and checking for warrants, etc. This was back in the eighties, but still, isn't that profiling motorcyle people???


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Profiling anyone based on anything is wrong.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Profiling anyone based on anything is wrong.


But isn't that how we know something about some things? I.E. a GSD - we can expect certain characteristics of one of theses. Of course there will be a great range of the values of these characteristics but we can usually get a general idea that can be of certain value.

Same for people in a VERY general sense, I.E. my Italian relatives are GENERALLY much more emotional than my English relatives. This is very very true in my family even though it is not always true for every single individual one might meet.

Anyone see anything wrong with saying this?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

just like Southern Hospitality! Love the warmth of the people in the South...could it be the climate?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Profiling anyone based on anything is wrong.


pretty sure everyone does it to some degree

Jerry Springer Show = white trash ..that is the whole purpose of the show really

if you ever wait tables you'll learn fast what type of people tip and what type doesn't. there are exceptions like everything else

people with muscle/sports cars speed, sure people with clunkers speed too but do you know anyone with a sports car that hasn't sped just to see how fast their car could go?

how about those families at wal mart...you the know ones. several kids running around crazy screaming, yelling at their kids, carts piled up with junk food and soda. I'm sure we don't assume anything about them either.

ever come across a drug addict? is it wrong to assume they steal?

just saying

its not just cops that do this, everyone does this


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> pretty sure everyone does it to some degree
> 
> Jerry Springer Show = white trash ..that is the whole purpose of the show really
> 
> ...


My sister was a hostess and noticed that the black people were the nicest and asians were the rudest.

I have been a victim and perpetrator of racial profiling, and prejudice.


----------



## brynnda (Dec 28, 2005)

my gsd is mostly black with tan legs.. i, myself, am a white, full blooded, german female, while at the dog park i got a compliment on how pretty he was and then got asked his name, when i replied with "logan" i was quickly met with "how white of you"

(it used to be lobo, which is spanish for wolf, and my dog is a 7 y/o rescue who's previous owners spoke no english) i thought lobo was dumb and figured he was traumatized enough so Logan it became.. sounded similar... what was i thinking.. 


for the record, if anyone cares, my fiance is half mexican. i am not racist.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Why is Logan _white_ in the first place?

Next time somebody says anything stupid like that you can counter with this one:

Logan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

or this one

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Logan


----------

